# Tappan/Clendening night bassin'



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone doin' any good on these lakes.I haven't been able to "buy" a good night this year.Just wondering if I should 86 my tube tactics or ???? :S


----------



## basser33 (Apr 19, 2005)

I dont like to here that  Im headin down to clendening for a week and was hopin to get into some good bass. I think the catfishing on the lake is good but my first love will always be bass. Im thinkin about takin a day trip to AEp while im there if the bassin isnt up to par. Theres always bass to be caught there!


----------

